# jfuente31`s picture thread



## jfuente31 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I was bored so i thought Id upload some of the pictures of the T`s I have. 

It is not a big collection compared to most but I thought Id share my little ones to everyone 













He molted about 2 weeks ago












she is always trying to kill me












She molted last week and this is the first time I saw her out












She is due for a molt, hopefully soon (been fasting for almost 2 weeks now)












a juvie 3"






She molted 3 weeks ago and I rarely see her out and about, unfortunately I was only able to take 1 snapshot (ill try to take some more since I will be rehousing her this week)






I did not want to open her enclosure since she always bolts out, lol






she is fresh out of molt (molted a week ago), as you guys can see her belly is small  hopefully she`ll eat tomorrow.












this little one loves to eat












this one loves to eat more than the GBB, lol






She looks really pretty












Big girl






very fast bugger, but I love her












A 3.5" juvie (looking like a male so far)






She tends to bolt out as well but I guess she wanted to have her picture taken earlier 












I think her temper is worse than my king baboon but she is definitely a beauty, lol












She was sold to me as a Grammostola sp "maul" 






And the cabinet where I have all of them so far, hopefully I will finish my new T cabinet soon.






will be adding more as I go as I am still fairly new to this 

Thank you guys for veiwing
-Jay-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 19, 2011)

nice looking T's...really like the cambridgei, irminia, emilia, and miranda


----------



## jfuente31 (Sep 20, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> nice looking T's...really like the cambridgei, irminia, emilia, and miranda


Thanks, Ill try to post some more once I get a better lens for my camera


----------



## jfuente31 (Sep 22, 2011)

I rehoused my M robustum and decided to take some pictures before she goes to hiding again along with other snapshots of my other ones lol











































This is the pretty one started to get ansy













Thank you guys for checking them out


----------



## jfuente31 (Sep 26, 2011)

My freshly motled P ornata



















B emilia just molted as well unfortunately she is missing one leg post molt, she is still a beauty regardless


----------



## jfuente31 (Oct 3, 2011)

did a bit of maintenance and thought I take a few snapshots 

6" famale P rufilata named Keiko



















Max my 6" female regalis













cant really get a good pic of her since she bolts out on any sign of daylight >__<

My female A avic, she is about 3" right now 



















a chunky 5 1/2" female G pulchripes that just started to go on premolt a few days ago







She is making that corkround look small, lol







My other big girl a 6" T stirmi (took this 1 shot with her enclosure close since her hairs are no fun at all, lol)







A few pictures on a couple of spiders I found roaming around one of the local parks by my house while doing my daily walk



















---------- Post added 10-03-2011 at 10:13 AM ----------

My freshly molted babies

Female P metallica. She is a bit short of 4" and molted about 4 days ago and she just looks gorgeous.































An unsexed A urticans, about 1 1/2" now, 3 days post molt



















And my unsexed P murinus 3 days post molt. She is trying to kill me already but I just have to take a pic since the color right now is just amazing.

























my baby C fasciatum fresh out of molt as well 













Thank you guys for checking them out


----------



## jfuente31 (Oct 3, 2011)

I came home and saw my L violaceopes out... las time I saw this girl out was when she molted about 3 weeks ago, lol


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice collection, have a nice mix of beautiful Ts


----------



## jfuente31 (Oct 4, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Very nice collection, have a nice mix of beautiful Ts


Thank you  I still have a quiet more T`s on my wishlist so hopefully Ill be able to keep updating this when I get a chance to get some new ones


----------



## jfuente31 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nothing to do earlier so I took some T`s out for some pictures of some of my T`s

My Big girl (T stirmi) in pre-molt, has not eaten for about a month now













I rarely take pictures of this boy (Juvie T blondi) since he is a pro hairflicker













My chunky male juvie L kugi showing his fatness.













hairy female Juvie L parahybana, lol



















One of my fav girls Z (female Grammostola sp. maule)



















Freshly molted baby A genic













One day after I rehoused my P murinus (dont know the sex yet). Already at home, lol.













Another freshly molted P miranda (looking female so far, hehe)













My female P subfusca













And the king came out of hiding and cant help take some pics, lol


----------



## jfuente31 (Oct 21, 2011)

Some new additions to the family.

Female A metallica, she is about a good 5 1/2"













Female 2" M balfouri













Female B smithi, about 3"



















Female 4 1/2" A versi, she is a sweetheart













3 1/2" female H maculata, very bulky girl













and a baby Avic purpurea













Thank you for checking them out


----------



## jfuente31 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Some new additions and some random pictures of my older ones *

my very skittish Ephebopus uatuman I do not know if its a boy or a girl yet.



















Avicularia azuraklaasi













baby Brachypelma vagans, about 1" big













Brachypelma boehmei, a very small sling 













Megaphobema robustum, she molted about 2 weeks ago and her coloration is just awesome.













Monocentropus balfouri, girl was out and about and thought I get a pic of her before she goes back in hiding.







Brachypelma auratum, she is due for a molt 













baby Grammostola pulchra, about 1" long













Before I rehoused my GBB  it pretty much out grew the old enclosure 







Freshly molted female T stirmi, running about 7 1/2" and she looks great without the scars on her abdomen. 













Just a quick shot of my P regalis













My P rufilata was out as well, and she is hardly ever out so I took a couple of shots.













Encyocratella olivacea and her pretty web, lol







Thank you guys for looking :biggrin:


----------



## advan (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice collection. 

If your _P. rufilata_ has a band on the bottom side of its abdomen you have a breeding pair.


----------



## jfuente31 (Nov 15, 2011)

advan said:


> Very nice collection.


Thank you Advan :biggrin:

*Some more random ones due to boredom*

Big girl decided to strike a pose 













Freshly molted P cam, I thought Id take some pic before she turns evil again.







sunset pose? lol







I also ended up bugging my P miranda, and she did not like it very much



















Fuzzy A avic



















me being a peeping tom, lol.... My E olivacea on a daily basis :laugh:


----------



## jfuente31 (Nov 17, 2011)

I rehoused a few of my T`s earlier and decided to take a few pictures while Im at it.

Female Monocentropus balfouri, she was not a happy camper earlier



















baby Poecilotheria smithi looking like a female so far, need a molt to make sure
























 :wink:

Female Idiothele mira

























baby Xenesthis intermedia, it cannot sit still and always try to bolt out



















baby Xenesthis immanis, another very skittish one. Main reason why I cannot get a good picture 
















Thanks guys for checking them out :biggrin:


----------



## jfuente31 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Some of my Avics and a couple of other ones *

*A few of my Avics*

Female Avicularia metallica



















Baby Avicularia versicolor













Baby Avicularia urticans



















Baby Avicularia purpurea



















Female Avicularia versicolor













Baby Avicularia azuraklaasi













*And a couple of my other ones just just recently molted *

Baby Cyclosternum fasciatum













Male Lasiodora klugi



















Baby Brachypelma boehmei


----------



## Shell (Nov 29, 2011)

Great pics, and a really nice collection you have going there!


----------



## jfuente31 (Nov 30, 2011)

Shell said:


> Great pics, and a really nice collection you have going there!


Thanks Shell :biggrin:

I got home last night and see one of my ladies out, and she is never out :laugh:































I was going to get some stuff out of her enclosure and this is how she greeted me as soon as I took the top off


----------



## advan (Nov 30, 2011)

^She just wanted a hug.   Very nice _I. mira_!


----------



## jfuente31 (Dec 1, 2011)

advan said:


> ^She just wanted a hug.   Very nice _I. mira_!


/hug to Shell, and thank you 

Now some pics of my Grammostolas :biggrin:

My new lady that I just picked up earlier today Grammostola iheringi

























baby Grammostola pulchra



















female Grammostola sp "Maule"



















my other big girl Grammostola pulchripes, her bald abdomen just turned really dark last week and very plump for a T that has not eaten for over 3 months now


----------



## Echolalia (Dec 1, 2011)

Great collection! I'm a sucker for your M. balfouri, they're so beautiful


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice haul of Grammos, that iheringi is a real looker!


----------



## jfuente31 (Dec 2, 2011)

Echolalia said:


> Great collection! I'm a sucker for your M. balfouri, they're so beautiful


Thank you  I cannot wait till she gets her adult coloration. 



jbm150 said:


> Nice haul of Grammos, that iheringi is a real looker!


Thanks, I was really excited about getting her and just could not help myself take some pics right away when I got home :laugh:


----------



## jfuente31 (Dec 5, 2011)

Female H mac pictures, she is very pretty and bulky :laugh:

I already stressed her out when I rehoused her so I took the liberty of taking a few snapshots before she goes into hiding again


----------



## jfuente31 (Dec 5, 2011)

Trying out a new software, still trying to learn how everything works but I may as well post a few of the ones I was able to do.

P metallica




P regalis




A versicolor


----------



## jfuente31 (Jun 15, 2014)

Dark side pulled me back once again, and had me want to overhaul my collection of T`s once again. 

I was able to pick up a few over the weekend, and its chow time so I took the liberty of taking some snap shots.

0.1 G pulchra (big girl)



0.0.1 P ultramarinus (starting to show some color)



0.0.2 T blondi (true) - one just molted and did not want to bother it.



Thanks for checking out the thread and I will be adding some more soon as I get a chance to pick up some new ones.


----------



## jfuente31 (Jul 4, 2014)

No work!!! So, went straight to cleaning the snakes and the T`s and decided to take a few snapshots

0.0.3 P ultramarinus

The 2 slings first







And now a couple of shots of the juvie








0.1 B smithi


----------



## jfuente31 (Jul 4, 2014)

Continuation.....

0.0.1 P metallica 




0.1.0 G pulchra




0.0.2 G iheringi







0.0.1 P nigricolor


----------

